# First attempt at a macro-photo



## Max_Schröder (Oct 2, 2015)

Hi everyone.
This photo was taken yesterday, around noon.
I'd planned to try my hand at some photography with heavy mist, but by the time I got out of school most of that had cleared up.
The image is a leaf of grass, about 12mm wide, with the camera about 60cm away from it.
I got the shot just as the sun came over the nearby trees, right before the dew "melted" off.
I really like the glass-like appearance of the little drops of water.
The photo isn't taken with a dedicated macro-lens, but an 18mm one (my camera has a smaller sensor, so 18mmx1.6 equals a 28.8mm lens on a "full format"-camera).
Also, other than cropping it down a bit the photo hasn't been altered at all, as I'm a fan of getting everything in camera, rather than on the computer.

I'm looking forward to your critics/advice.
Thanks in advance,

Max


----------



## Peeb (Nov 8, 2015)

Sorry this pic hasn't gotten any attention.
Just did a search for 'macro' and found it.

I like it! Have you considered purchasing an extension tube for the lens? Ordinarily one extends prime lenses rather than zooms, but I bet it would work...


----------



## Max_Schröder (Nov 8, 2015)

Peeb said:


> (...)Have you considered purchasing an extension tube for the lens? Ordinarily one extends prime lenses rather than zooms, but I bet it would work...



I have, but it's out of budget.
I'm currently running a car (fuel, mainly), a cellphone, the photography-hobby and the plan of having a few savings on a 40€/month basis.
So any purchase is a bit of an investment.

But thanks for the feedback and the advice!

Max


----------



## Peeb (Nov 8, 2015)

Max_Schröder said:


> Peeb said:
> 
> 
> > (...)Have you considered purchasing an extension tube for the lens? Ordinarily one extends prime lenses rather than zooms, but I bet it would work...
> ...


Here's one for $13 USD.  Not sure how tight your budget is precisely, but it's at least something to consider:  http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003Y5T464/?tag=hotoge-20

Another resource to consider:
How to Enjoy Macro Photography on the Cheap


----------

